# Is my male halfmoon plakat a female?? or even a halfmoon at all??



## chargers505 (Dec 27, 2010)

First off, I have never seen him flare up at anything. Secondly, even though the description said he was a halfmoon, it doesnt look like a halfmoon. Maybe it's because he's still young?


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm no expert, but looks female to me. Look for an egg spot maybe


----------



## chargers505 (Dec 27, 2010)

Like I said, he/she has not flared up since I got him/her. My gut instinct says it's a female. I'm going to return for a male halfmoon maybe.


----------



## chargers505 (Dec 27, 2010)

Stupid PetCo!!!! lol They need to get their labels straight.


----------



## MYGREENFRIEND (Dec 29, 2010)

that is definantly a male because the egg spot would have left a little gap between the tail fin and the belly fin even if it is a halfmoon


----------



## chargers505 (Dec 27, 2010)

Here are two more pictures. So what do you think? Male or female?


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

I think its a male, and if it was a female, you should definatly keep her!! She is an absoluetly lucky find and a beauty! ;D


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Young male HMPK.


----------



## chargers505 (Dec 27, 2010)

anglnarnld said:


> I think its a male, and if it was a female, you should definatly keep her!! She is an absoluetly lucky find and a beauty! ;D


Yeah, I love the black platinum look.


----------



## chargers505 (Dec 27, 2010)

I've come to a conclusion!! This is a female. Short dorsal fin. Does not flare at other bettas. As much as I want to keep her, I will be sending her back and will be getting a male. She is a gorgeous girl though!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

She's not a female-I'm positive that that's a male betta, and a very handsome one at that. Some boys just don't flare, just like how some females do flare...flaring isn't really a good way to determine the sex imo.


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Yeah the fish is a male. So dont return him. And did you order him???


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

Definitely a male, and an amazing one at that. Don't return her, because thats a him lol. 

I could never return a Betta anyway, no matter what the gender was. I always feel to horrible about putting them back in death cups xD That's why I have a guy with what seems to be permanent SBD.


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

My cellophane betta was so young when I got him, he didn't flare or build bubble nests, he's now 4 x the size, absolutely stunning and is my favorite guy! He's non-aggressive.
I agree if you return him it's likely death sentence


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

That is definitely 110% a male. You can tell by the body shape and the ventral fins. Females have much shorter ventral fins. WHY would you return it? Even if it was a female, it is absolutely gorgeous. Here is my female = notice her body shape and tiny ventral fins:


----------



## chargers505 (Dec 27, 2010)

Since my betta has gotten accustomed to his new home, he hasn't been very nice to Mr. Shrimp. My betta still hasn't flared when "he" sees another betta....SO WEIRD!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVDVuLVGGVE

Also a little off topic...is there anyway I can embed my videos as a post??? Does anyone know the codes?


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

He flared in he vid! He didn't show his beard but he still flared lol. I so want to steal him! Love how the sand and decor matches him. Do you have a full tank shot? It looks beautiful.


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

please please please please please keep _*HIM*_! he's *DEFINITELY * a male and he's *GORGEOUS*! some bettas are less aggressive. he just may not feel like flaring, but he's still a male.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Male! He looks exactly like mine, color, fins, and all!


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

What a pretty boy! I don't think you'll have the ghost shrimp for too much longer haha... Oh and fyi, my DT didn't flare for the longest time, even with another male housed next to him. He just started in the last couple weeks


----------



## chargers505 (Dec 27, 2010)

Alex09 said:


> He flared in he vid! He didn't show his beard but he still flared lol. I so want to steal him! Love how the sand and decor matches him. Do you have a full tank shot? It looks beautiful.


I don't have a full shot of the tank. I'll do so when I get home. That's what I've been wondering. Why doesn't he show his beard?? LOL The sand is gorgeous when you look at it from afar. Thanks for all the compliments, guys.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

My boy Snowball doesn't have a huge beard. He will flare, but it's barely noticable (maybe being cellophane it's invisible, lol). He's still very young, I think. 

Also, your guy looks a tad thin, so maybe once he gets fattened up on a good diet he will feel like showing off. I LOVE his colours! 

Alex09 ... cutest girlie ever


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

That is a male and he looks just like my fishy who just passed away gah so cute.


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Did you order him from Petco?


----------



## chargers505 (Dec 27, 2010)

anglnarnld said:


> Did you order him from Petco?


I got him at PETCO, but I didn't order him. My PETCO has a nice selection of bettas to choose from


----------

